# The longest bar



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, what is your longest bar and for what saw?

Mine is the 25 inch on my MS 361 and a 24 inch also on the dead Olympyk. I also I have a 36 inch on my old Mac... but that saw is a doorstop down at the barn.

Update: My longest bar is (and has been for several years now) a 32" on my 660.

And who out there in AS land has the looooooongest bar in the the world? We here in long bar west wanna know... photos please?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2007)

I run a 36" on my 045AV Super and on my ported MS460. They both pull it no problem.


----------



## bullseye13 (Dec 11, 2007)

i have a 42 inch bar for my 076.


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 60" bar for my 084.
I prefer to see it hanging on the wall rather than mounted on the saw, the "fun factor" goes away rather quickly when it's in use.

Ed


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 11, 2007)

32" on a MS 460.


----------



## bookerdog (Dec 11, 2007)

42' On my 3120


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 11, 2007)

bookerdog said:


> 42' On my 3120


WOW you must have an older non rev limited 3120 to be running a 42 foot bar .


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2007)

36" on 066..........but it's more for milling.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 11, 2007)

56" for my 084 and two 42" bars for my 3120's..






From what I have found the 3120's like the 16" bar's the best......  






.


----------



## mryb (Dec 11, 2007)

36" on my modded 044. Pulls both skip & regular with no problem...Rick


----------



## Cut4fun (Dec 11, 2007)

04ultra said:


> From what I have found the 3120's like the 16" bar's the best......
> .




084's like 16" s too.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 11, 2007)

i have a 60" on my 3120 . its forsale. any takers ? 900 bucks


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 11, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i have a 60" on my 3120 . its forsale. any takers ? 900 bucks



What year is it?


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 11, 2007)

28" on both my 2171 and 7900 and thats 2" shorter than my inseam.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 11, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> What year is it?



3 years old or so


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 11, 2007)

36" on my 066BB/660


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dam them are big tree's you can cut them with a Stihl? Just pullen your leg. I can count the Number of tree's I have seen around here that big. Most are in the Bob Creek wildlife area About 100mile south west of were I live they are big fir trees the kind you find out west way out west! But not common were I live.


----------



## Grande Dog (Dec 11, 2007)

The longest single ended bar that we've sold was 144".


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 11, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> Dam them are big tree's you can cut them with a Stihl? Just pullen your leg. I can count the Number of tree's I have seen around here that big. Most are in the Bob Creek wildlife area About 100mile south west of were I live they are big fir trees the kind you find out west way out west! But not common were I live.



that was a cottonwood i cut about 1 1/2 months ago..it war around 6ft on the stump..in the pics im up about 7 ft cutting it off to clear up the rot..it was 54" inside the bark, then about about 3" of bark so it was about 57"+- on the outside of the bark


----------



## thomas72 (Dec 11, 2007)

I would say the saw in the background has a winning chance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 11, 2007)

No big trees here! 

28" on the MS660 and that is only cause it is on an alaskan mill.


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a pic of my 880 Stihl running a 72" roller tip


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 11, 2007)

that might be some of the thinnest sliced firewood ive ever seen...or does it just look that way since the log is so big? cool pic anyway..beautiful wood


----------



## Rooshooter (Dec 11, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> that might be some of the thinnest sliced firewood ive ever seen...or does it just look that way since the log is so big? cool pic anyway..beautiful wood



We don't cut firewood too long downunder, 12 - 15" usually because of the type of slow combustion heaters we have.
The log at butt end was 7.5 x 8.5ft and had sunk 18" into the the crop paddock when it landed, 55 + ton of firewood. It was a pity not to slab it, but i was paid to block it up.
There are a few more photo's in the "pictures" section.

Lawrence


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 11, 2007)

dont ya just hate when you hit a piece of metal or cement inside the tree and have the sharpen that saw lol


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 11, 2007)

A 72" GB Rollernose on one of my Sachs Dolmar 166's



Scott


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 11, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> A 72" GB Rollernose on one of my Sachs Dolmar 166's
> 
> 
> 
> Scott



I have two 50 inch cannon bars and that length isn't too bad,but I think anything longer than about 60 inches must start to get pretty awkward to use unless you are a very large person. Lot's of moment in a bar that is sticking out 6 ft., I am guessing.

After I ran the 50 inchers ( a bit extra heavy because they are big bellied Cannons) a 42 incher now seems like nothing to handle.


----------



## huskydave (Dec 11, 2007)

Where is all the milling guys? I have a 16" an 18" and 20"
bar at the moment. I ran a few big saws with three foot bars on them when I was involved in tree removal.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 11, 2007)

Grande Dog said:


> The longest single ended bar that we've sold was 144".



144 inches? Holy smokes. A 12 foot bar... now I can hear Troll saying something about the saw being bar heavy.  Of course, compared to the bar, the saw is probably light? With 24+ feet of chain...

What saw was that bar fitted for?


----------



## Nikko (Dec 11, 2007)

37" on my 2101XP

But I'm dyin' to try it with an 18" bar 

Nikko


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 11, 2007)

grandpatractor said:


> 28" on both my 2171 and 7900 and thats 2" shorter than my inseam.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOLOL

36" on 056 and 066. Same as my inseam. LOL


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 11, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> I have a 60" bar for my 084.
> I prefer to see it hanging on the wall rather than mounted on the saw, the "fun factor" goes away rather quickly when it's in use.
> 
> Ed



Thats straight up no BS. I've got a 60 for the 084 also and that will run the good times away fast. Also have a 50, 42 and 36 for the 084. The 460 runs a 25 and a 32. The 034 and 036 both run a 20.

The biggest bar I have handled was a Cannon custom 18'. It had an 084 on both ends and was more work than I care to take on again any time soon. 

The boss wanted to cut this tree like this for hazard safety reasons. Redwood, 13'9" of wood actual wood with 14" of bark on one side and 16" on the other on top of the 13'9" for a total of just over 15 feet. Had 4 sets of pack jacks in that monster with 1.5" plates top and bottom to help distribute the jack weight and pressure . Straight cuts and everything meeting perfect was absolutely neccessary. We had to drop it between two historical markers, one was a house and the other was a carriage house(barn).
Boss beat in a lathe stake in the middles and we dropped it less than half a width toward the barn from the stake. With out that set up it ould have been near impossible to make that work with this particular tree. He had a transit type scope watching us to make sure everything was cutting correctly. 

Bro inlaw was on the other end of that bar and still has it hangin in his shop. Photo of the downed tree painted on the entire length. One cut was darn near a full tank for both of us. 3 or 6 tanks depending to get that b1tch on the ground along with 3 chains, one for each cut. I forget how long it actually took from starting the first cut to the thump when she hit the earth.

Once cut we could not touch it again. The state and historical people and a bunch of others were there. We would have liked to get a total footage to make scale on that pig. Pay was $2500 each that day. 

Would I do it again. Under the same circumstances no chance. No worries about anything other than breaking the wood, the same way everything but the buildings, in a heart beat.

Kinda rambling sorry bout that


Owl


----------



## Knotdodger (Dec 11, 2007)

That's a big tree.. I have never even seen a tree anywhere near that size. Seen some 40in tree's here in Michigan . That's just unreal. I am sure back in the day they had some super sharp crosscuts and Axe's.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 11, 2007)

All .404 chain 36” full comp and 42” skip chain on the 3120. 02 model with a green coil rev limited to 9800 rpm.


----------



## Mountainman (Dec 11, 2007)

My biggest bar? 32" on an 066. I mostly stick with 25".

Years ago, my dad came across a 14-foot Sitka Spruce that needed to fall. I believe he still has the newspaper clipping. The longest bar he usually ran was a 60 inch roller nose on an 090G. They cut the tip off one 60" bar and the tail off another one, welded them together, and made a chain to fit. I would be willing to bet that they still have that bar collecting dust somewhere in the Vail shop.


----------



## Erick (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got bars every 4 inches from 16" to 36" and then jump straight to 48" (and I've got two of them) running the 48" and 36" on the 084, the 24" 28" and 32" on the MS 460, running 20" and 24" on the 044 (depending on whats on the 460), and 16" or 18" on the MS260. Not too big I know but in a land where most folks think 70cc is a big saw. A 122cc with a 4 footer is huge and everybody with a "big" tree will give you a call, of course when you get there most of those "big" trees are about 28 to 30 inches.  and you wind up taking care of it with a much smaller saw.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 11, 2007)

41" for the 066 use it quite a bit. Usually use 32" tho.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 11, 2007)

42", but that one just gets horizontal milling time. 36" is the biggest one I "swing", but it's not a lot of fun. So, most of the time I've got a 24" on the 066, a 20" on the 372, and a 16 on the Super XL.

I rarely come across a tree that a 36" bar won't make it all the way through, and if I had to come at it twice, I'd use the 24 anyway. the 24 makes it through most trees I see with ease.

Mark


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 11, 2007)

I have 25", 36", 41" and 48" for the 084. I picked up an old Mac 1-86 that came with a 36" and a 72" bar. 36" is the biggest that I have ever used on any saw. I have a 28" and a 30" for my 460. I don't want to find out what it would be like to hold on to the "helper handle" on a 72" bar.


----------



## crazymanmike (Dec 11, 2007)

60" 088/3120 but have borrowed a buddies 84".

Holy smokes !!! 144"


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 11, 2007)

I suddenly feel inadequate...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 12, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I suddenly feel inadequate...



Yeah, I have a serious case of bar envy. Maybe I'll go listen to some show tunes and do some fabulous decorating...

But I can see why they would be a lot more fun to own than to use. I was just up at my dad's and scored a 3/4" drive socket set. There was a nice 1" drive set that I could have taken also but I do NOT want to work on ANYTHING that big.


.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 12, 2007)

I've got a 48" useable length, 143 drivers,.404 that fits on both my Mac 125's and Homelite 2100.I've only used it about 4 times.


----------



## Grande Dog (Dec 12, 2007)

windthrown said:


> 144 inches? Holy smokes. A 12 foot bar... now I can hear Troll saying something about the saw being bar heavy.  Of course, compared to the bar, the saw is probably light? With 24+ feet of chain...
> 
> What saw was that bar fitted for?


It had a Husqvarna tail pattern. It was sold to guy in Kentucky that was cutting up a walnut tree.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2007)

A 12' Walnut tree?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 12, 2007)

windthrown said:


> OK, what is your longest bar and for what saw?
> 
> Mine is the 25 inch on my MS 361. *update: I actually I have a 36 inch on my old Mac... and a 25 inch also on the dead Olympyk.
> 
> And who out there in AS land has the looooooongest bar in the the world? We here in long bar west wanna know... photos please?



I realize you are somewhat new here, but trust me this query will bring pics to light that will give you nightmares.


----------



## Sethro (Dec 12, 2007)

windthrown said:


> OK, what is your longest bar and for what saw?
> 
> Mine is the 25 inch on my MS 361. *update: I actually I have a 36 inch on my old Mac... and a 25 inch also on the dead Olympyk.
> 
> And who out there in AS land has the looooooongest bar in the the world? We here in long bar west wanna know... photos please?



Here is a 6400 with the big ten inch Griffiths&Beerens bar from WOJO


----------



## PES+ (Dec 12, 2007)

*You owe me a monitor John*

I just spit coffee all over this one..........:deadhorse:


----------



## 166 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's the 6 Footer that Cuttinscott mentioned.


----------



## lxt (Dec 12, 2007)

880 with a 59"?? or is it a 60" if I remember & I cant right now!! I have also when I was younger & dumber ran the homelite superwhiz with an 8ft bar, now its just for memorabilia sake, I laugh sometimes the sticker on the air cleaner reads "DANGER decibel level exceeds safety limits always wear hearing protection" even with hearing protection that thing will still play hell on the ears!!

my main saws are the 460`s one with a 24" the other a 28" the 880 is a good flush cut saw before the stump machine comes in!! God when will they make a laser saw? LOL

LXT.......


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a 42" bar for the 394 but it doesn't see much use. Even the 36" on the 660 doesn't see that much use compared to the shorter bar/saw combos. Back in the seventies I remember some long bars around here that were used cutting redwood burl. Probably 6' to 8', but that is just a guess.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 12, 2007)

*big bars*

I just realized I have to many big saws.


60" Model 99 mac
60" sp125c mac
59" 090av helper handel
50" sp125 101 cart engine
50" 090 
50" sp125
:monkey:


----------



## Poley4 (Dec 12, 2007)

fwgsaw said:


> I just realized I have to many big saws.
> :monkey:



And I just realized that I'm apparently not man enough to post on this thread!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 12, 2007)

John Dolmar said:


> Here is a 6400 with the big ten inch Griffiths&Beerens bar from WOJO



ROTFL!!!!!

Oh, and the nightmares are starting! Dolmar with a big ten inch... eeeeeee.....


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 12, 2007)

blsnelling said:


> A 12' Walnut tree?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No kidding. I was trying to get a 5 footer a couple of years back, and that was the biggest walnut I'd ever seen.

Mark


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 12, 2007)

Poley4 said:


> And I just realized that I'm apparently not man enough to post on this thread!:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DarylB (Dec 13, 2007)

660 w/28"


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 13, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I realize you are somewhat new here, but trust me this query will bring pics to light that will give you nightmares.



Oh no. Oh, please no...

Oh, what the h.....







.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Dec 13, 2007)

*56 Mag II*

I've got a 30" on my 56 Mag II. It's wayyyyyy to short for that saw, but that's what it came with. I called Scott and Steve from the Cutting edge for a 42 I think if I remember correctly. There are definitely times I could use a 40+ incher. I think I'll prolly buy one in the next month or 2 for sure... My 7900 and 288XP both run a 24" bar mostly, the 7900 I put a 20" on for limbing and what not just for weight...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Dec 13, 2007)

What did that 12 footer cost?


----------



## Grande Dog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryan Willock said:


> What did that 12 footer cost?



By the time the dust settles, it's about $3800.00 USD.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 13, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> No kidding. I was trying to get a 5 footer a couple of years back, and that was the biggest walnut I'd ever seen.
> 
> Mark



i wonder if that was 12' on the stump? heck 5' on the stump is a big walnut!! i think about 45" is the biggest one that i have ever cut myself. any body got and pics of big walnuts?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 13, 2007)

We have some 10-12 ft doug fir stumps on this property. One was called the "Century Tree" by the locals until it was felled in the 1980s. We have some live old growth CA black oaks that are 5-6 ft DBH, which are the largest DBH trees left here. I have seen black walnuts up to 8 ft DBH in California.


----------



## Sethro (Dec 13, 2007)

I ripped a Walnut few years back that was upwards of 60" at the butt. Goby Walnut of Oregon has had some nice one's www.gobywalnut.com


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 19, 2007)

windthrown said:


> OK, what is your longest bar and for what saw?



22" - 2095


----------



## windthrown (Dec 19, 2007)

A 22" would proll'y be the perfect length bar for the 361... if anyone made them.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 19, 2007)

windthrown said:


> A 22" would proll'y be the perfect length bar for the 361... if anyone made them.



Its a Sandvik. Windsor still make them.

I like the length; the trees on this property are only up to 40"+ and the 22" bar really eats its way through quick with a 9T sprocket. Fast and strong.


----------



## rxe (Dec 19, 2007)

47" on any of the 880, 090, 070. I use it mainly for milling. 

A question to all of the people (with very strong arms) who use long bars for felling. How do you stop them bending? Mine is a Stihl Duromatic .... so a reasonable bar - but it bends appreciably when you hold the saw on its side. If you are doing accurate cuts (felling a bit tree), how do you deal with the flexing?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Nov 19, 2009)

*Running a 20" on my MS390 right now*

But I am looking for a 30-32" bar. It was tough taking town a 65" maple with a little 20 inch bar....LOL (half the people on the block were out there to see it, and then when I pulled out the 390 they were like "he's gonna use that?" But they cleared out when I started it.....must have been the noise? It didn't have a problem cutting, just reaching the middle.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Dec 18, 2010)

I should not have looked in here 










Still 22" w/ 9T


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 18, 2010)

Jonsered2095 said:


> I should not have looked in here



Nope but since you did. 
Not the biggest by far but the biggest in my neighborhood. A GB 50" on my Echo CS-1001VL...Bob


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 18, 2010)

10"????







Actually, I have a 30" on my Homelite 540.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2010)

My 090;
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 18, 2010)

Homelite 900G w/ 60". Bar looks better hanging in the rafters.

With any luck, I may end up with an 8-29 and a 72" bar. Time will tell.

Chris B.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not the longest, but a 54" bar on a 797. Its longer then I will ever need.


----------



## cpr (Dec 18, 2010)

That looks so much better than my measly 36, but it balances nice! Would rather have a 42 or a 48 for it though.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking to get a 36" for it. The 54" is for show, I will be happy if I get to use it once or twice. It is very heavy and awkward.


----------



## roalco (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Pioneerguy600, I've got your saw's twin out here on the wet (I mean west) coast! 
090av - 60" hardnose with handle


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2010)

roalco said:


> Hey Pioneerguy600, I've got your saw's twin out here on the wet (I mean west) coast!
> 090av - 60" hardnose with handle



Yea,..I remember the day you got it, even where you got it...LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## promac850 (Dec 18, 2010)

20" isn't worth bringing up, but that's what I run the the McCulloch. Hope to purchase a 576 XP with a 24" bar someday...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2010)

72" on my ported and popup 084.








Here's the same bar on my 076 Super.


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Brad. Chainsaws and reloading, good stuff ...Bob


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> Hey Brad. Chainsaws and reloading, good stuff ...Bob



Unfortunately, I haven't loaded any shells in a few years now.


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 18, 2010)

My 1001...Bob


----------



## spacemule (Dec 19, 2010)

Had a 25" on a Dolmar 133, but sold the saw a few years ago.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 32" on the 066 and a 25" on the 441. My 5-20 homie has a 30" and I had a C7 with a 36" but I sold it.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, lotsa nice big bore saws out there. Not much need for the looooong bars nowa days, so why do we own them? Cause they look bad ass and remind us of the hey-days of logging and timber falling.
for work MS460 with 32"
firewood saw, 064 with 36" and 24"
For show 051 with a 60"
For exercise Mac 740 with 36"


----------



## morning wood (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 42" bar that came with my 480cd but I haven't even tried it yet. I found a large buckskin tamarack that it would be perfect on but I have been practicing on smaller trees until I get enough courage to try the big boys.


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 19, 2010)

88 with a 60 for milling 51 with a36 hard nose for hogn and play ,460 with a 28 for working.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 19, 2010)

60 for my 88's. Not fun.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2010)

cbfarmall said:


> Homelite 900G w/ 60". Bar looks better hanging in the rafters.
> 
> With any luck, I may end up with an 8-29 and a 72" bar. Time will tell.
> 
> Chris B...........



A 8-29 with a 72" bar would be a great find

Bill


----------



## MCW (Dec 19, 2010)

Ive got a pair of 60" GB Ti roller noses for my Husky 3120 (see sig) but they've never cut a tree down. I've always used 42" maximum for that as they flex too much for horizontal cuts and it's those big trees where you really want to be accurate.
The 60" bars are mainly for the mill and getting stuck into the odd larger logs.

Big bars on big saws only "look" fun. They aren't...


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> Big bars on big saws only "look" fun. They aren't...


 
I totally agree. But since when did 'need' factor into 95% of saws owned by members of this site? Myself included.

Chris B.


----------



## MCW (Dec 19, 2010)

cbfarmall said:


> I totally agree. But since when did 'need' factor into 95% of saws owned by members of this site? Myself included.
> 
> Chris B.



Heh heh.
Good point 

They're still not fun to use for long periods of time though and CAD is all about fun, fun, and more fun


----------



## little possum (Dec 19, 2010)

My little ol 3120 with 72"


----------



## cpr (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll refrain from posting more here... Inadequacy issues. Although I'd be huge in Norway :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## little possum (Dec 19, 2010)

cpr said:


> I'll refrain from posting more here... Inadequacy issues. Although I'd be huge in Norway :hmm3grin2orange:.


Haha.


----------



## slickeast (Dec 19, 2010)

little possum said:


> My little ol 3120 with 72"




That thing looks small compared to that massive hunk of tree.

I was kinda scared of it at the gtg. That pic makes it look like a play toy.


----------



## slickeast (Dec 19, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> WOW you must have an older non rev limited 3120 to be running a 42 foot bar .




You think thats huge, you should see the tree. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 72" large mount stihl cannon bar but still no saw to put it on.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone ever experience the case cracking around the bar stude with the long bars?


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Anyone ever experience the case cracking around the bar stude with the long bars?



That's why we put the helper handle on LP's 3120 to take all that pressure off the mounts. It's hard on mounts when you sling it around free hand.

Oh by the way I have something that Cannon will fit on (hint hint)


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 19, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I have a 72" large mount stihl cannon bar but still no saw to put it on.
> 
> :chainsawguy:



Isn't that kind of back a$$wards?


----------



## little possum (Dec 19, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Isn't that kind of back a$$wards?


Makes perfect sense, gives you a good reason to buy a bigger saw, and motivation.


----------



## ryan_marine (Dec 19, 2010)

I just trashed my 36" that runs on the 066. Colapsed the rail. I was cutting out a walnut and got cought.

Ray


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 19, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I have a 72" large mount stihl cannon bar but still no saw to put it on.
> 
> :chainsawguy:



I can make that big mount Stihl bar fit a Homie or a big Echo thats whats on mine. So now you are not "limited" to one brand LOL...Bob


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 19, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> I just trashed my 36" that runs on the 066. Colapsed the rail. I was cutting out a walnut and got cought.
> 
> Ray



Can it be fixed????...Bob


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 19, 2010)

All i have is a 36''er for my 660 and a 36''er for my Mall 1MG.

A guy i work with supposedly has a 6' and a 8' bar in his shed he is gonna give me. i ask him about it every day at work. we will see if they ever show up i will post pics.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 19, 2010)

little possum said:


> Makes perfect sense, gives you a good reason to buy a bigger saw, and motivation.



It's an expensive excuse, I have a set of custom 6-point 084/088 dawgs, but I'm not jumping at an ms880 the first chance I get..........Ok, their might be a slight possibility


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 19, 2010)

ryan_marine said:


> I just trashed my 36" that runs on the 066. Colapsed the rail. I was cutting out a walnut and got cought.
> 
> Ray



Need to get you a rail closer and redo it I fixed ours.


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 19, 2010)

little possum said:


> Makes perfect sense, gives you a good reason to buy a bigger saw, and motivation.



I agree but I got it in a package deal. So yeah still looking for a saw to pull her


----------



## little possum (Dec 19, 2010)

Same situation with that 72", I didnt have the 3120 at the time either.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 20, 2010)

somebody mention long bars 

36 42 60 64 72






60, 72 and the 100" mechanical pond bar












this titan has a 98" cut, 293cc and weighs about 160 lbs.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 20, 2010)

50'' on a 880.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Dec 20, 2010)

47" hard nose Stihl bar for the 880

36" GB bar for the 066




32" bar for the 1130G

Have to start looking for something longer for the 1130G.

The picture is from the Dec 09 GTG in Arkansas. I am cutting with the 066, with 36" bar and the 880 is in the foreground with the 47". Taken before Brad Snelling worked on them for me.

Have not even seen the 1130G. Arrived two days after I flew back here to Basra, Iraq.

This thread talks about the REALLY long bars that have been made:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=110686&highlight=longest+bar

Hal

Hal


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't remember the lenght of the bar but the chain is full comp .325 21BP, it has a bit of flex but what the heck 

It's not my bar, it belongs to a friend !!

http://www.youtube.com/user/sagmek#p/u/5/RnAZvyNXPmM


----------



## little possum (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, Ric is here, now I feel inadequate. haha.

What Husky is the 72" mounted on?

Nice saws fellas


----------



## The Count (Dec 20, 2010)

neat !
sharpening those chains must be a real treat.
awesome logistic guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 20, 2010)

sawbones said:


> somebody mention long bars
> 
> 36 42 60 64 72
> 
> ...



Man that is some cool saws. I'll hit you again as soon as I can.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 20, 2010)

little possum said:


> Ok, Ric is here, now I feel inadequate. haha.
> 
> What Husky is the 72" mounted on?
> 
> Nice saws fellas



so your feeling a little on the short side huh :hmm3grin2orange:










the 72 was hanging on a 2100


----------



## little possum (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a beaut to Ric.

And I thought that was a 2100 but wasnt sure. Yet to run across any of those over here. Did find a West coast 288 that will probably be hanging with a 28-32"


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2010)

Dang........... :jawdrop:


----------



## sawbones (Dec 20, 2010)

as long as were talking about twin power heads how about 2 ladies running the nintey's


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Dec 20, 2010)

Bones
What exactly is a mechanical pond bar and does it work any different than a regular bar? You rock!Steve


----------



## sawbones (Dec 20, 2010)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Bones
> What exactly is a mechanical pond bar and does it work any different than a regular bar? You rock!Steve



the pond-deck bar is used in mills and is a stationary mount with hydulic drive motor and rams to raise and lower.

they also can drop in the water to cut floaters

some of the pond bars I had were plumbed for lube lines

they run 3/4 pitch .122 gauge chain


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 20, 2010)

L-M Slab saw


----------



## sawbones (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> L-M Slab saw



the helper on that is the same as the old Atkins electrics.

this is from 1949


----------



## smilin possum (Dec 20, 2010)

Sawbones that is just to cool thanks for those great facts and pics.
Joe


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 20, 2010)

sawbones said:


> the helper on that is the same as the old Atkins electrics.
> 
> this is from 1949



I want one of them so bad.


----------



## wendell (Dec 20, 2010)

42" on my 395






and in action

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T4kexyH6M9k?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T4kexyH6M9k?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 21, 2010)

wendell said:


> 42" on my 395
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one big mother BUTT you got W.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 18, 2011)

Old thread bump.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 18, 2011)

I've gone from a 660/36" to an 090/60" as my longest bar combo. Good thread bump.


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 18, 2011)

my 090 gets a 60, the Mac 125 gets a 50, and the Husky 2100 wears 42. I run 36 incher's for the 880 and 066. There's enough stumps in maple and oak to justify them, if I choose. Those big bars are an awful lot of work at times. I've found I 'd rather buck with a long bar than use a short one from both sides. If you don't make the two small bar cuts line up perfectly then you have more work, trying to match the cuts up. One big cut is just a neater job.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 72" bar for my mac 1-86, but I've never used it. I've used my 084 for milling with a 48" bar.


----------



## Isna (Jul 18, 2011)

At work: 36" on a 660. At home: 24" on a 440/460 BB MM. Best combo ever in my opinion. Also have a 32" on a 1947 PPK but that's just for show... Still looking for a 880 with a 48" bar (we have plenty of big Poplar around here).


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 18, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> I have a 72" bar for my mac 1-86, but I've never used it. I've used my 084 for milling with a 48" bar.


 
There's a McCulloch 1-86 and a 72" bar for it within 3 hours of my house???:msp_confused:


Did you get the McCulloch 300 that was listed on your local CL a while ago? There was a guy in the Santa Cruz area who had one (that was missing the muffller cover). He answered my CL want ad ages ago, but I never made the drive for various reasons. He finaly got tired of waiting and listed it. A 1-86 and a long bar like that would be much more worth the drive!


----------



## nmurph (Jul 18, 2011)

The 125 in my avitar is wearing a 60". It has only been used for stumping. It requires two people to carry it around in the woods. I bought a 36"er for the Mac last fall and I like it a lot more. I also have a 36" in Stihl mount for the 064BB.


----------



## dave k (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a couple of 60"'s for my 090's then 48, 42 etc and a handfull of 36's for 090's and for 660's
A Canadian member had a 84" made by Cannon for a milling job using a 3120 and I remember the post when he did the job about the third slab in he hit stone ! no problem he changed the chain went down a fair bit thought he would be in the clear, he hit it again !!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had the 1-86 for a few years. I got it as a non runner. It is a loud old beast!


----------



## heimannm (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice to revitalize the old threads from time to time.

I have a 48" bar on my McCulloch 840 with 1/2" pitch chain. It will make a pile of chips in a hurry.












Mark


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 18, 2011)

I run a 36" on my 3120, but been weirdly wanting this one on ebay... 84" GB chainsaw bar Husky Husqvarna 3120 | eBay

it's so big (84") he had to take a dozen pics to show it all lol

I'd have to put training wheels on the nose and roll or drag it wherever I went... it'd give a new meaning to the term roller nose


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 18, 2011)

The longest bar I've got right now is a 36" for the 660. I had a 41" that I was using on it for a few trees.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 18, 2011)

The long skinny bars of today are odd to my eyes, used to the long curves of the older styles. 48" is as long as I have today, got a few 36-42 inchers. I spent many hours running Homelite and McCulloch gear-drives with 6 footers, moving them from place to place was a bit of a chore, getting on top a big log could be tough.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 30" on my Homelite 540, and a 30" on my 550CS (saw is en route). Also have a 28" on the 090, and a 28" on the PP655.
Would have a bigger bar for the 090, but just dont have the wood around here for it. Long bars look good, but just dont have a need for anything over 30" for what I do. I wouldnt mind grabbing something bigger for the 090 for display.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine is a oregon powermatch plus 32" with full comp RSK on my husky 2100CD. Hasnt really got used yet..but we got a tree on this job that we might cut (it is on the property line and is leaning heavily over the other property's field and is gonna need pulled)....so my boss isnt sure if he wants to cut it yet.) i might just bring it in to drop this 5 foot red oak...that looks sound as can be. We will see.


----------



## CM76 (Jul 18, 2011)

A 50" roller nose run with old school horsepower - Homelite 900G.

Chris.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 18, 2011)

42" on a ported 394XP.


----------



## 046 (Jul 18, 2011)

Stihl 084 running a 48in bar .404 chain


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 18, 2011)

A 50'' on 880 in Red gum.


----------



## homelitejim (Jul 18, 2011)

Homelite 770D with a 46 inch roller nose and .404 full skip.






Stihl 066 with a 32" bar.


----------



## little possum (Jul 18, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> I run a 36" on my 3120, but been weirdly wanting this one on ebay...
> it's so big (84") he had to take a dozen pics to show it all lol
> 
> I'd have to put training wheels on the nose and roll or drag it wherever I went... it'd give a new meaning to the term roller nose


 
Ive got the 72" Its really not as much fun as everybody thinks. If you dont carry it over your shoulder, or with a hand on the bar, it is way too much stress on the mounts. 




Little ol me, I never can find wood to justify this much saw  But I gotta put the weight training to use 

With my 3120 it takes a light hand when the bar is buried.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jul 18, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> I'd have to put training wheels on the nose and roll or drag it wherever I went... it'd give a new meaning to the term roller nose


 





Took them off though after I got it. Its the longest bar overall I have, 4-footer maybe, haven't mesured. Otherwise for running saws it would be the total 28" 3/8 on the 2100CD.


----------



## gmax (Jul 18, 2011)

Oleo Mac 999 with a 42", I don't really need it I only bought it because it was cheap


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 18, 2011)

gmax said:


> Oleo Mac 999 with a 42", I don't really need it I only bought it because it was cheap


 
The Oleo Mac 999's is a stunning saw.


----------



## paccity (Jul 19, 2011)

13' View attachment 191195


----------



## mooseracing (Jul 19, 2011)

little possum said:


> Ive got the 72" Its really not as much fun as everybody thinks. If you dont carry it over your shoulder, or with a hand on the bar, it is way too much stress on the mounts.


 
Same setup we have at the Road Commission. It's fun to go through the big logs, but no fun to move that saw around or sharpen it.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well guys i cut the big oak today...ended up being 4' at the butt with the root flares trimmed...prolly closer to 4 1/2' with the flares still on it. And no pics i didnt have my phone with me it was in my pickup...and i didnt use the 2100 on it either like i wanted...but the 046 with 24" bar did the trick and no fiber pull. Boss said we had to cut it today since we got the OK from the neighboring landowner. My partner has the 7900's in his pickup and he didnt show today so i used the 046. I might get a stump pic of it tomorrow but i dont know if i want to walk that far back to where we where to cut it, as it was the last tree on that skid road we had to cut.....and it was in the 90's today with extremely high humidity and its gonna be high 90s tomorrow with even higher humidity....so we will see.


----------



## lentil (Jul 21, 2011)

48" 090AV, 30" LIGHTNING CONTRA, 25" 051AV :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## nmurph (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, you know your saws are easier to handle if you turn them over??


----------



## little possum (Jul 21, 2011)

Firewood saw


----------



## CR500 (Jul 21, 2011)

Biggest bars I own are a 32'' for the 044 and a 25'' for the 391..... yes guys a 391 can pull a 25'' bar when needed would not want it to wear it all the time though.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Ferguson system (Dec 13, 2015)

Iggesund Forest R2. 53"- 404" and 24"- 3/8".
The 24" bar is used on a Jonsered 2172.


----------



## olyman (Dec 13, 2015)

sawbones said:


>


 gots any history on that animal???


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 13, 2015)

olyman said:


> gots any history on that animal???


Didn't work well. 
Chain stretched pretty quick.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 13, 2015)

Homelite 2000 with 48" cut.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 13, 2015)

@sawfun probably has some current pictures of big magnesium saws sporting long bars.......

Largest I have is a 42" 3/8 063 that I used on my former 2100CD. I suppose I could run it on one of my 395's? Well, if I lived somewhere with big trees I could......


----------



## Onan18 (Dec 13, 2015)

42" .404 Titanium on my 3120 XP


----------



## windthrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Holy smokes. I started this thread a long time ago... raised from the dead 2x now?

Here is an 029 with a 32 on it with full skip. Bogs just a bit.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is an 026 with a 32 and fill skip (bogs a but more than the 029 did)


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 13, 2015)

Spindrift7mm ran an 026 with a 42" b/c at our first GTG in 2012. Was for ***** and giggles (and was meant to be a tongue-in-cheek 'flipping the bird' gesture intended for folks on AS that run tiny bars on big saws). Took a LONG time to get through a 32-36"ish DF log and put a hurting on that tiny clutch. Unfortunately, no pics or vid of his run have been found. I could have sworn I shot some.............but can't find 'em...


----------



## pioneer saws (Dec 14, 2015)

My biggest is my CC Bluestreak with 84inch bar.

My mate just bought this little husky


----------



## sawbones (Dec 14, 2015)

olyman said:


> gots any history on that animal???



I got this picture from Bob Gillespie. His is the grandson of the man by the same name that ran Seattle Mill and Mine-Titan chainsaws. 

Just realized I actually have a bunch of cool pics from the factory archives I need to post up.

The 20 foot bar never really worked and might have been a novelty idea. If you pick the saw up the chain would probably sag more than a foot.

Plus it weighed close to 400 pounds.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 14, 2015)

sawbones said:


>



I'd hate to be the guy sharpening that chain! Youd get what, 2 loops per roll of chain?!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 14, 2015)

60 inch on a 88 or 090 for me


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 14, 2015)

TimberMcPherson said:


> 60 inch on a 88 or 090 for me


My Mac I-84 came with a 72" and a 36". I have a 48" for the 084.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 14, 2015)

biggest bar i got around is my 365 with a 24'' cute huh?


----------



## sawbones (Dec 14, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Holy smokes. I started this thread a long time ago... raised from the dead 2x now?
> 
> Here is an 029 with a 32 on it with full skip. Bogs just a bit.
> View attachment 469919



Found a rep link in the inbox from a four year old post and then off we go again.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 14, 2015)

pioneer saws said:


> My biggest is my CC Bluestreak with 84inch bar.



Lordy that mush have cost a few $AUD for that GB specialty bar!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 14, 2015)

sawbones said:


> I got this picture from Bob Gillespie. His is the grandson of the man by the same name that ran Seattle Mill and Mine-Titan chainsaws.
> 
> Just realized I actually have a bunch of cool pics from the factory archives I need to post up.
> 
> ...



How many guys run chainsaws in labcoats? 

Love these long (and stubby) bar posts though!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 14, 2015)

not me i wear pants and shirt.


----------



## pioneer saws (Dec 14, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Lordy that mush have cost a few $AUD for that GB specialty bar!



Around $800 i believe


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 14, 2015)

$800.00 ?! I dislike that.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 14, 2015)

Cannon's are way cheaper than $800 nowdays. $665 for an 84" and like $550 for a 72". Those musr be Aussie prices. However, that IS the first GB bar I have seen with at least a small amount of belly. Most are straight and narrow like a needle.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 15, 2015)

My GB bars have a flat profile to them, compared to my more oval Stihl bars. I like them for cutting straighter face and back cuts though.

You also have to realize that bars (like saws) are a lot more expensive in Oz than in the states. Even bars made in Oz are cheaper here. Many complaints about that down under. Though at today's exchange rate of $1 AUD to $0.72 USD, that may no longer be the case. I should buy Aussy dollars now... man, they are cheap! Same with the CDN dollar, it is only $0.73 USD. NZ dollars are at a low of $0.68 today.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 15, 2015)

withrown said:


> My GB bars have a flat profile to them, compared to my more oval Stihl bars. I like them for cutting straighter face and back cuts though.
> 
> You also have to realize that bars (like saws) are a lot more expensive in Oz than in the states. Even bars made in Oz are cheaper here. Many complaints about that down under. Though at today's exchange rate of $1 AUD to $0.72 USD, that may no longer be the case. I should buy Aussy dollars now... man, they are cheap! Same with the CDN dollar, it is only $0.73 USD. NZ dollars are at a low of $0.68 today.


I have run into the oval shaped issue when cutting a 60" tree but still prefer the way a chain rides on them compared to the straight.
profile


----------



## windthrown (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, get yourself one of these bulging Cannon jobs... maybe start a thread on the fattest bars?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 16, 2015)

i like oregon powermatch or carlton speed tip bars myself. i have had gb bars on smaller saws and they seem to work ok.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, get yourself one of these bulging Cannon jobs... maybe start a thread on the fattest bars?
> 
> 
> View attachment 470526


Yea, funny


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a 36" Iggesund Forest R2 bar for my Dolmar PS-7900 pulling a full comp round filed 3/8" chisel Carlton chain.
This is where I currently top out!


----------



## sawbones (Dec 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, get yourself one of these bulging Cannon jobs... maybe start a thread on the fattest bars?
> 
> 
> View attachment 470526



So you wanna see some chubby's do ya? 

Couple from Madsens Chehalis
084








Ten Cube 090


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Found this in my archives today... 090 with a long bar in NorCal.


----------



## stihl saws (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel totally under equipped after looking at these bars. Longest I have is a 32".


----------



## merc_man (Dec 30, 2015)

25" on the 041 or the 038 mag. But most of the time they only wear a 18"

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man (Dec 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, get yourself one of these bulging Cannon jobs... maybe start a thread on the fattest bars?
> 
> 
> View attachment 470526


Dont call her fat. You hurt her feelins[emoji6] 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man (Dec 30, 2015)

Most of my Husky 65's have 20-24" bars, my 61 (you know the one) has a Windsor 32", and I have a rusty but new 36" powermatch i will probably put on a 2100 or the 394. I have a Ford Eagle and a Husky 35, I think both have 14" bars

I would like to get a 48" for show, but the 36 will cut anything I have in these parts.. 

To the guy that bought the 144".. .tell him the log is the wrong way around in the mill 

Some of you have already seen it, but here's the 61 with the 32" bar.. it was about 3" shy of getting through that log


----------



## sawfun (Dec 31, 2015)

sawbones said:


> So you wanna see some chubby's do ya?
> 
> Couple from Madsens Chehalis
> 084
> ...


Been there, seen that. Pretty cool saws there at Madsens. A nice 10 cube 090 and bottle baby 088.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 31, 2015)

28" on a ported 660


----------



## Rx7man (Dec 31, 2015)

This thread prompted me to take inventory of my bars.. husky mount unless otherwise specified
36" oregon 404 
34" windsor (thought it was 32 until I measured)
32" oregon stihl mount
28" windsor Jonsered mount
26" Oregon stihl mount
about 4 24" oregons, 375 and 404
a pile of smaller ones

I had a few that needed some serious cleaning, deburring, and greasing.. so I spent a couple hours and got it all done


----------



## madmarksolomon (Aug 18, 2017)

Knotdodger said:


> That's a big tree.. I have never even seen a tree anywhere near that size. Seen some 40in tree's here in Michigan . That's just unreal. I am sure back in the day they had some super sharp crosscuts and Axe's.



Here is a pumpkin for you. Not that it matters much, for reference I'm 6'5".


----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 18, 2017)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Isn't that kind of back a$$wards?


^^^^^Above " I have a 72" cannon bar large mount stihl, but no saw to put it on"
It is not backward if you call to find the delivery month for the cannon order placed today! It is easier to be patient for the saw to show up on TP thread for the bar than the other way around in my experience. Of course I jumped on the 661 with ported cylinder for less than new cost. Happened it had little use and empty muff with no soot will power my 72" forester or 60" cannon (in avatar), 50" cannon all on alaskan mill frame


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## madmarksolomon (Aug 18, 2017)

is that a mac 797super Randy


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 18, 2017)

That mac looks like a sp125 with a nice h&s felling spike. Could possibly have a kart motor in it.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 18, 2017)

CP125


----------



## madmarksolomon (Aug 18, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> CP125





RandyMac said:


> CP125




That's a bitchin OG pic and saw. I know the new gear is different than the older gear, I still wish I could have bought and old MAC off the shelf and ran it for awhile. I think if I ever trip over one I'll buy it and bring it back to new and run the hell out of it.


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's me running our 880 with the 72" bar.


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 19, 2017)

AGoodSteward said:


> View attachment 597194
> Here's me running our 880 with the 72" bar.


Billings Montana sounds familiar.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 19, 2017)

madmarksolomon said:


> That's a bitchin OG pic and saw. I know the new gear is different than the older gear, I still wish I could have bought and old MAC off the shelf and ran it for awhile. I think if I ever trip over one I'll buy it and bring it back to new and run the hell out of it.



Yeah, the new stuff makes me chuckle.

I started just about when OG logging was on the way out, there were 100s of old fallers that hung it up to grow pot. 
I was able to borrow anything I needed, trade a bottle of whisky maybe. I did buy a few new saws, which are now considered relics.
The big saws from the late '60s have a direct personality, some of that was lost to A/V in the '70s.
Any sawyer worth his salt should spend a few hours running one.


----------



## leeha (Aug 19, 2017)

Here's a few


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## leeha (Aug 20, 2017)

I seen that pic before Randy, Love it, 166 style with what has to be 7 footer on it.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2017)

Just 72''...lol
That my old buddy Joe.


----------



## leeha (Aug 20, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> Just 72''...lol
> That my old buddy Joe.



You ever get a chance to run it or any other 166.


----------



## Jonny Quest (Aug 20, 2017)

The "fun factor" disappears quickly when using BIG bars. My goal is to stay as small as possible.

JQ


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2017)

leeha said:


> You ever get a chance to run it or any other 166.


I made a cut, it seemed like a good enough saw



Jonny Quest said:


> The "fun factor" disappears quickly when using BIG bars. My goal is to stay as small as possible.
> 
> JQ


You and the rest of the lilies.


----------

